# No carbs for 4 weeks



## FusterCluck (May 19, 2010)

i`ve been sticking to a strickt keto diet for the past 4 weeks. I`ve lost 20 lbs, most fat, some muscle.

Been out and had a few beers tonight ( this is my first carb in the 4 weeks)

Will keto kick in normaly in next few days once i burn the carbs off.

Sorry if this is a strange post but it makes sense in my head.


----------



## engllishboy (Nov 1, 2007)

Presuming you go back to a no carb diet. Yes, you will go back into keto. Normally takes 2-3 days without any meds.


----------



## Drum (Feb 25, 2010)

20lbs... Wow

I started keto 2 days ago! looking forward to losing that fat also.

keep it up


----------



## Guest (May 8, 2011)

I lost 10lbs in 2 days this week by dropping all carbs, 9.5lbs of that'd be water tho lol


----------



## Rekless (May 5, 2009)

ALR said:


> I lost 10lbs in 2 days this week by dropping all carbs, 9.5lbs of that'd be water tho lol


And 0.5lbs will be glycogen


----------



## Guest (May 8, 2011)

Rekless said:


> And 0.5lbs will be glycogen


I dropped about 1500 under maintenance, so i'm guess theres a bit of fat loss there too 

Ya big negative nancy


----------



## Mr Mongol (Mar 20, 2011)

keto is great diet

i've lost 24kg in 3 months


----------



## md49vd (Apr 28, 2011)

im guessing your all big fellas in order to lose such a large amount, i just started keto last week but i dont think i will see massive results im only about 10 stone.


----------

